
NHS England hit by 'cyber attack' - bmsleight_
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-39899646
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14324129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14324129).

